# Illuminated Reticle



## Berreta92f (Jun 9, 2013)

Just curious if it is legal to use a scope that has an illuminated reticle for big game in Utah? I have a scope that has this option, I don't use it, but don't want to get in trouble for hunting with it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Berreta92f said:


> Just curious if it is legal to use a scope that has an illuminated reticle for big game in Utah? I have a scope that has this option, I don't use it, but don't want to get in trouble for hunting with it.


The law specifically states that you cannot use a device that casts a visible beam of light, so you should be good to go. You might want to call a division office to verify.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules-regulations/942-r657-5--taking-big-game.html

"R657-5-7. Prohibited Weapons"

Muzzleloader cannot have greater than 1X magnification but it doesn't mention illumination.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah you should be good with an illuminated reticle it is no different than a Red Dot and I know a lot of Muzzy guys that use those.


----------



## Berreta92f (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys... I'm going to call to make sure that I'm all good.


----------

